# Apple Products



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Edit: 

NVM customer service just made things right.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Edit:
> 
> NVM customer service just made things right.


They blow, its not breaking news


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I dunno man. After speaking with a supervisor shortly after posting this originally, he made things right as far as I am concerned. The lost time is a nuisance. Big time. I explained this to him. He listened. The defect to the phone is my fault I suppose. The distance from me to the closest retailer and the process in which they conducted getting the repair done is what is causing lost time. He admitted his fault in that regard and is sending me a new phone at no charge. That is good enough for me. I was indeed upset until speaking with him and the girl prior to him. They even spoke perfect English.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't really have an opinion on this, but I do have nice video for you to watch...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't have much of an opinion on this either Paul 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=ZkYysG3Z5_k

And.....
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=gYi340NHzJo


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Mods I didn't do this on purpose


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Mods I didn't do this on purpose


It's what happens when you talk about the Behr of the computer world.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Not again :wallbash:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

All I know is that Apple is different in the operating system and file structure, and the way it operates. Apple has come up with some of THE BEST hardware you can get and I think a large portion of people's gripes are that they do not understand Apple and how it works.. no it isn't the PC you have always had.. but the features (if you surrender yourself and learn the new system) will benifit you on major levels. Software is badass also.. so I have always used PC's, but getting my MBP last November has changed my mind on computing. 

I like the fact you can call Apple and talk with the division that does say.. Itunes.. you actually get to talk to the programers and they will guide you through things if you need.. that is a HUGE positive in Apple's corner.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

nEighter said:


> All I know is that Apple is different in the operating system and file structure, and the way it operates. Apple has come up with some of THE BEST hardware you can get and I think a large portion of people's gripes are that they do not understand Apple and how it works.. no it isn't the PC you have always had.. but the features (if you surrender yourself and learn the new system) will benifit you on major levels. Software is badass also.. so I have always used PC's, but getting my MBP last November has changed my mind on computing.
> 
> I like the fact you can call Apple and talk with the division that does say.. Itunes.. you actually get to talk to the programers and they will guide you through things if you need.. that is a HUGE positive in Apple's corner.


Pass the kool-aid dude! . Just wait until they ask you all to buy the same Velcro shoes, then head into the mountains....... ;-)


----------

